# Feb 14 espn power rankings



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2005&week=15

wow, beat the kings and Sonics and last week the heat and didnt dgo anywhere...Heat beat the spurs and move up a spot...dropping the spurs 3 spots...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Just goes to show how much ESPN is a joke.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

What the heck? I think the Mavs should be second after beating both the Kings and Sonics. Jeez that is a messed up Power ranking.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

1. Spurs
2. Suns
3. Mavs


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

These rankings are horrible.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Could they, Dallasites?


 

ESPN is getting more arrogant by the day.

But I agree with Zach, we're third in the League, and Thursday will be the showdown for no. 2.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah dallas is third behind the Spurs and Suns how are they going to put SA 4th and Miami 2nd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MESSED UP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

The top five are right, but in the wrong order. 

1. Suns 2. Supersonics 3. Dallas 4. Spurs 5. Heat

It was a nice win for the Heat on Sunday, but until they can do it constianly, and not just beat up on the bottom feeders of that other conference, they should not be ranked any higher.

In other news, the Suns can be a very scary team with some of the moves that they have made, especially if they begin to gel. Hopefully they get the Steve Nash that breaks down near the end of the season.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What exactly do they mean Dallasites?

But on to the topic, I can't believe that we didn't move up after beating Seattle and Sacramento


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

And Seattle also beat Suns and Kings.. Gripes could made for them. They beat the team with the best record in Phoenix which overshadows loss to you guys. Just because ESPN's opinion is different, doesnt mean theyre a joke or lose any creditability. Everyone just needs to quit *****ing and making fun of things when things don't go your way or when they don't agree. Grow up.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dissonance19</b>!
> And Seattle also beat Suns and Kings.. Gripes could made for them. They beat the team with the best record in Phoenix which overshadows loss to you guys. Just because ESPN's opinion is different, doesnt mean theyre a joke or lose any creditability. Everyone just needs to quit *****ing and making fun of things when things don't go your way or when they don't agree. Grow up.


yeah guys, Grow up!!! How dare you come onto a discussion board to discuss and voice your opinion!!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah guys, Grow up!!! How dare you come onto a discussion board to discuss and voice your opinion!!!!!



That's not my point. I didn't say not to do that. You must have not read my post. I'm talking the extra comments and insults towards things because you do not agree with it. And all I'm saying is Seattle has a gripe to be ahead of Dallas because of the fact that they beat the Kings AND the Suns, team with best record. A case can be made for them.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dissonance19</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> That's not my point. I didn't say not to do that. You must have not read my post. I'm talking the extra comments and insults towards things because you do not agree with it. And all I'm saying is Seattle has a gripe to be ahead of Dallas because of the fact that they beat the Kings AND the Suns, team with best record. A case can be made for them.


but this is the DALLAS board...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> but this is the DALLAS board...



Yes but others post in here too like Suns fans and you're a Pacer fan who have already made comments about it. It's not just to Dallas fans. And there's also something called OBJECTIVITY. I guess no one has ever heard of that. There's also logic to it. Just because Mavs beat the Kings and Sonics,well, the Sonics beat the Suns and Kings. A case can be made for both. It's not like it's the biggest injustice or theyre being screwed because they're sooo much better.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dissonance19</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but others post in here too like Suns fans and you're a Pacer fan who have already made comments about it. It's not just to Dallas fans. And there's also something called OBJECTIVITY. I guess no one has ever heard of that. There's also logic to it. Just because Mavs beat the Kings and Sonics,well, the Sonics beat the Suns and Kings. A case can be made for both. It's not like it's the biggest injustice or theyre being screwed because they're sooo much better.


but on the Dallas board we dont care about theyre problems...we want to discuss Dallas...if this was the NBA board you would have a point...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> but on the Dallas board we dont care about theyre problems...we want to discuss Dallas...if this was the NBA board you would have a point...



Who cares what board it is?!?! It's still a point. You can be objective on a DALLAS board and make a point. It's called being respective to other teams and everyone does what I'm doing. Otherwise posters would only post in their own part of the board. I don't know where you get that from..that you can't make points and cases for other teams on their board. You are seriously making no sense whatsoever. It's simple tho, Seattle has a case just as the Mavs do.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>dissonance19</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what board it is?!?! It's still a point. You can be objective on a DALLAS board and make a point. It's called being respective to other teams and everyone does what I'm doing. Otherwise posters would only post in their own part of the board. I don't know where you get that from..that you can't make points and cases for other teams on their board. You are seriously making no sense whatsoever. It's simple tho, Seattle has a case just as the Mavs do.


Dragnsmke1, let him post here. You do not own this board


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Dragnsmke1, let him post here. You do not own this board


did you even read the threads...I never told him not to post here...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Analysts not high on Mavs

Barkley, Magic say West belongs to Spurs, Dirk's one-dimensional


09:27 PM CST on Tuesday, February 15, 2005


By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News



OAKLAND – If you listen to the national analysts, the Mavericks and everybody else in the NBA besides San Antonio and Miami can close up shop early this season. 

And Dirk Nowitzki apparently is destined to continue getting shortchanged in the respect department. 

TNT cable network, which will telecast the festivities from All-Star weekend starting Friday, previewed the events Tuesday with analysts Charles Barkley and Magic Johnson. 

What was clear is that Miami's pending acquisition of Alonzo Mourning was done for a single reason. 

"When I played, the only reason we made moves was to beat Philadelphia or Boston, and they made moves to beat us," Johnson said. "We knew we were going to take care of the West. And that's why Moses Malone went to Philly, to beat us." 

The situation is the same with Miami and San Antonio, Barkley said. 

"San Antonio knows that they are going to win the West," he said. "They are far and away the best team. That's why they are trying to find a big man now [because] Alonzo puts Miami over the top in the East." 

As for the Mavericks, Barkley said they have earned a little more respect from him. 

"Dallas can beat Seattle and Phoenix," Barkley said. "It wouldn't be an upset if they beat Seattle or Phoenix. But San Antonio's the best team." 

However, Barkley is not willing to put Nowitzki, who is averaging 26.9 points and 9.9 rebounds, in the same category with San Antonio's Tim Duncan or Minnesota's Kevin Garnett. 

"The problem I have with Dirk – and don't get me wrong, he's a really good player – is that if he doesn't score, he doesn't put an imprint on the game," Barkley said. "If I couldn't make shots on a night, I was going to get 20 rebounds. Karl Malone could do that. Tim Duncan doesn't have to get 25 points to make a difference in a game. But if he [Nowitzki] doesn't score, he doesn't make a difference in the game. That's the only problem I have with him."


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/powerrankings

sportline dropped us from 5th to 6th...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

http://msn.foxsports.com/name/public/NBA/powerrankings

fox sports dropped us from 4th to 5th


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/marty_burns/02/14/break/index.html

sports Illistrated dropped us from 4th to 5th


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I see nothing wrong with that article. That should also motivate the Mavs for the rest of the season and the playoffs.

For Sportsline rankings.
I can see why he would put Detroit over us. They have been playing some great ball lately. I amazingly agree with Fox Sports rankings and SI's rankings aren't bad either. Beat Phoenix on Thursday and I think we move up pretty high in the rankings.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> And Seattle also beat Suns and Kings.. Gripes could made for them. They beat the team with the best record in Phoenix which overshadows loss to you guys. Just because ESPN's opinion is different, doesnt mean theyre a joke or lose any creditability. Everyone just needs to quit *****ing and making fun of things when things don't go your way or when they don't agree. Grow up.


can we ***** about our rankings now?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> can we ***** about our rankings now?


lol...you know I was actually gonna come here and say....now, you have a case after what just happened. But last week you coulda made a case for either seattle or dallas which you couldn't see and acted like no one on here is objective. But good win man. Mavs should move up a lot next week though.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

dissonance19 said:


> lol...you know I was actually gonna come here and say....now, you have a case after what just happened. But last week you coulda made a case for either seattle or dallas which you couldn't see and acted like no one on here is objective. But good win man. Mavs should move up a lot next week though.


its all gravy; without passion and opinions it would be pretty boring...


----------

